# My new betta



## Jojo (Apr 11, 2006)

My new betta I'm not sure if he has an attitude problem or what, but he'll follow his tank mates all falred and just follow them like a stalker, and then I guess he gets bored and swims to the other side of the tank. Should I just continue to watch for no fighting or missing fins?


----------



## Zoe (Feb 26, 2006)

Bettas are very aggressive with other male bettas; that's why they are also called Siamese Fighting Fish. They will also go after fish that look like bettas, this includes guppies, who have big long tails.
Bettas are relatively peaceful with smaller-finned community fish such as tetras or rasboras, but they can't be kept with anything with lots of fin.

You may want to look into getting your betta his own tank.

Also, I saw your signature: 5 mollies is too much for a 10gal, mollies will get several inches long. Unless they are balloon mollies


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

You shouldnt keep bettas with guppies because the betta confuses the guppies for bettas because of their tail. It is stressing your betta out, and its not long before he starts rippin up guppies.


----------



## aaa (Jan 19, 2005)

even balloon mollies are not small. their body mass is pretty much the same as the normal ones.


----------



## Jojo (Apr 11, 2006)

Yeah I know about the mollies(they'll be going to atleast a 20 soon).
Alright I'll put my betta in the back up tank I had for him.


----------



## Christine (Nov 4, 2005)

Good job Jojo for being prepared and paying attention!


----------



## Zoe (Feb 26, 2006)

Oh noo Balloon Mollies are tiny! Well, in my experience, anyway. I'll admit I haven't been able to find any info online. They seem to fill about one cubic inch.

And good job, Jojo, you will have happy fishes 

Zoe


----------



## aaa (Jan 19, 2005)

Zoe said:


> Oh noo Balloon Mollies are tiny! Well, in my experience, anyway. I'll admit I haven't been able to find any info online. They seem to fill about one cubic inch.
> 
> And good job, Jojo, you will have happy fishes
> 
> Zoe


oh trust me... they are not small at all. they can grow to 2" X 1.5" i have them long long long long time ago... plus it doesn't seems like they breed true. i got fries from my balloon female and some of them are just normal mollies (except same color).


----------



## Zoe (Feb 26, 2006)

Hmm, that's odd! Is it possible the male was a normal molly or something? I've had balloon molly fry (hundreds) and they were all balloons... and never got over 1" long.

Are you sure we're talking about the same thing?


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

http://www.liveaquaria.com/product/prod_Display.cfm?pCatId=1062

http://www.peteducation.com/article.cfm?cls=16&cat=1958&articleid=2617

They do get large (3+) inches. They do breed true but have many genetics defaults due to mass inbreeding.


----------



## Zoe (Feb 26, 2006)

Really! Well ya learn something new every day 

Although, I dont think you'll ever see a balloon molly over the 3 inches. Those two are the same caresheet and it states up to 3 inches... I've never seen one over 1.5. Although given the amount of food mine used to consume I'm amazed they didn't hit 5". Gluttonous, gluttonous, fish!


----------



## aaa (Jan 19, 2005)

maybe the male wasn't balloon... but i don't know.. it was so many years ago... but the fish definately got to 2". i actually saw balloon mollies at my lfs that is like 3"... i throught those are goldfish at first.


----------



## Kageshi17 (Sep 6, 2006)

My betta gets along with my beautiful blue and silver male guppy. But I think thats because the guppy is unusually calm and my betta is a pussy


----------

